# My new project.



## Cdwa_78 (Nov 22, 2015)

I got myself a free boat!!! Waiting on the title but I think it's a 58 lonestar. Came with trailer, 2 anchors, 2 oars and a working depth finder.


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Cdwa_78 (Nov 22, 2015)

Work has begun


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Nov 22, 2015)

Paint coming off


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Nov 22, 2015)

Still taking paint off. Multiple layers finally getting down to the original layer.


----------



## Texas Prowler (Nov 22, 2015)

Nice tin!

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Johnny (Nov 22, 2015)

slap you a '58 Johnson Sea Horse 35hp on that girl and
you got yourself a WINNER WINNER FRIED CHICKEN DINNER !!!

Awesome score !!


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Nov 22, 2015)

Gonna do some modifications to make it a little more fishing friendly. Thinking about building boxes under the seats to hold foam and storage. The original ones were sealed tight until someone drilled into them now they hold water. Gonna add a floor in the front and raise the seat just a little to make it more comfortable to bow fish for bass. Don't want to add much weight but I want to make it easier for me and the family to fish small lakes. I'll have to save up for a motor. 

I was actually thinking about cutting the original seat pan down and flipping it over so that it created a base for my new storage bench seats. It would go from seam to seam and then build oak plywood boxes to set on that pan. 3 chambers in the boxes each side for foam and center for storage. Then use aluminum angle to replace the original seat and allow for a hinged lid for access. Probably a 1x12 oak plank for the lid and fishing seats attached to that


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Nov 22, 2015)

I should clarify. Fish off the bow for bass. Not bow fish for bass


----------



## bonz_d (Nov 23, 2015)

Very nice score and the price was right. Looks like it is cleaning up very well w/o a lot of dings and dents.

At this point you're pretty much open to redesign it the way you'd like. Oak ply would look nice but I don't know how well it would hold up in a marine environment. All oak panels I have seen are interior grade and the glues are not water proof. Also stay away from any pressure treated stuff as it reacts with the aluminum.

Whatever wood you use will need to be sealed also. I was given a recipe for a sealer that I've found works very well and is inexpensive. It's 1 part boiled linseed oil, 2 parts mineral spirits and 1 part spar urethane. It's put on very heavy, until it starts to pool then allowed to dry for 48hrs., longer is better. then apply 2-3 coats of straight spar.

We have a Rich Line that is very similar to yours, in fact I 1st thought it to be a Crestline or a Lone Star. We found a 1960 Johnson 18hp on CL for next to nothing as it wasn't running. I pulled the magneto plate and cleaned up everything, reset the points and then cleaned the carb. Took a few pulls but it fired up and is running very nicely. Still needs a seal kit in the lower unit but that will be done over the winter.

That 18hp pushes this 14' very well even with 3 people in it. Total investment in this engine is about $50.00


----------



## -CN- (Nov 23, 2015)

We all know there's no such thing as a "free" boat.
Congrats on your new money pit!


----------



## Kismet (Nov 23, 2015)

Nice work on a great acquisition~!

I had an 18hp Johnson years ago, and it did everything well...and dependably. I paid more than $50 for it, though. Nice motor.

That boat could last forever for you. =D>


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Nov 23, 2015)

Bonz_d

What type of plywood would you recommend ?


----------



## bonz_d (Nov 24, 2015)

If you have a Menards nearby stop in and look at what they have. They do carry a marine plywood that is not overly expensive but it is also not the top quality that can be had. They also carry a Premium sanded one side ACX plywood which is what I've been using. The 1/2" ply is 5 ply where most of their lower quality stuff is only 4 ply. The 3/4" stuff is 7 ply's. 

I have 2 project boats going at tis time. One is a 1988 Alumacraft Classic 16 which has been on hold because of the other boat which is a 1984 Sea Nymph Pike Attacker which you can find the rebuild thread here on this forum. There are quite a few pictures posted in it. 

Here are a few pictures of the Rich Line. I didn't paint it as it was going to my son and he just couldn't wait to fish.


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Nov 24, 2015)

Little less paint.


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Dec 15, 2015)

Ready to buck the rivets and apply gluvit.


----------



## bonz_d (Dec 15, 2015)

Gluvit, primer then paint. Good progress!


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Dec 16, 2015)

Gluvit on. 
Also got title today. It's a '50 not a '58.


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Dec 17, 2015)

75% of first primer coat down.


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Dec 21, 2015)

Got a coat of paint on now


----------



## bonz_d (Dec 21, 2015)

For as old as it is and now that you've got some paint on it I have to say that hull looks very straight. I think you'll be proud when it's finished!


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Dec 21, 2015)

Yeah it only had 2 small holes in the bow. One was high up. One of the corners is a little crushed on the transom too but I'm not worried about it. Very few small dings and gouges overall.


----------



## Texas Prowler (Dec 21, 2015)

Looks sleek. Real stellar tin man!

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Dec 22, 2015)

Got some sunlight today. Second coat of paint had some brush marks. Oh well.


----------



## onthewater102 (Dec 22, 2015)

Brush? no sponge roller?


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Dec 26, 2015)

Instructions with paint said to use a high quality brush. Plus I would of had to brush half of it just due to the rivets and body panels.


----------



## Kismet (Dec 26, 2015)

You do good work.

=D>


----------



## jonnyquest73 (Dec 26, 2015)

Wow! That's going to be beautiful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks guys. The next one will be better. Learned a lot during this. Made me some stencils and added a lil something too. Gonna do a sharks mouth on the front in a few days.


----------



## bonz_d (Dec 27, 2015)

Paint has turned out nicely, good job!


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Jan 2, 2016)

It has begun


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Jan 3, 2016)

Little work done today.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Jan 3, 2016)

I had two boats and a canoe at one point that I put shark mouths on all three! Man I miss the looks you'd get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Jan 3, 2016)

I wish the pictures wouldn't rotate


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Jan 5, 2016)

Got some framing done today


----------



## rednecknproud21 (Jan 6, 2016)

Cdwa_78 said:


> Got some framing done today


How are you attaching your framing to the hull? I'm curious because I have a 1976 alumicraft and I. Thinking about putting a floor in it 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Jan 6, 2016)

Time to start cutting plywood. 

I'm not attaching the frame to the hull. I'm putting ply over it and then making some braces that go from the old seat mounts to the ply to hold the ply down.


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Jan 6, 2016)

And to add structure back to the boat.


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Jan 6, 2016)

Lone Star decals came in


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Jan 6, 2016)

V


----------



## Stumpalump (Jan 6, 2016)

That dark color is great! Nice job!


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Jan 7, 2016)

Busy day


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Jan 9, 2016)

Got some supports/accessory storage mocked up last night































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Jan 10, 2016)

Woke up too damn early. Spent some time cleaning up and planning final layout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMixson (Jan 10, 2016)

Looking Good!


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Jan 10, 2016)

Damn that's a lot of pedestals! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Jan 10, 2016)

Catch Release Repeat said:


> Damn that's a lot of pedestals!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've got some small kids. I plan on it being a 2-3 man boat but I want to be able to take the whole family out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Jan 10, 2016)

Your too nice, I was told to sit on my the floor or bench and like it!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Jan 11, 2016)

Slight alteration to seating plan. And trolling motor put on












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Jan 22, 2016)

Got 2 sheets of foam in and started painting some trim









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kancop (Jan 23, 2016)

Cdwa_78 said:


> Lone Star decals came in


where did you get decals?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Androsyn (Jan 24, 2016)

One of the sickest paint schemes I've seen man. Helluva job! :beer:


----------



## AllOutdoors (Jan 24, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Jan 25, 2016)

kancop said:


> Cdwa_78 said:
> 
> 
> > Lone Star decals came in
> ...


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Feb 1, 2016)

Work still progressing


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyHook (Feb 1, 2016)

Looking great so far! keep it up! Cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Feb 4, 2016)

All done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMixson (Feb 4, 2016)

Nice job. Looks good. Have fun.


----------



## John_HB_S (Feb 4, 2016)

Awesome boat!! I'm sure the little ones are going to have some wonderful memories on that thing!!!


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Feb 13, 2016)

Trailer almost done









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMixson (Feb 13, 2016)

Are you gonna paint some orange flames on those fenders? :LOL2:


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Feb 14, 2016)

Just waiting on a few pieces of hardware and I have to fab some new light brackets to fit the new led brake lights.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Feb 23, 2016)

All done






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hezekiah (Feb 23, 2016)

That's awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpalump (Feb 23, 2016)

It looks mean! Nice job!


----------

